# Jonesboro/Clayton Co. Ga., a/m,sable, id#092480



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13708213

*I am a real nice guy, My owner turned me over to Animal Control after they got tickets for me running loose. I like to dig, what can I day, I'm a dog. Well now I am stuck here hoping I make it out alive. I am available now and will have until 05-19-09. Please save me.All animals adopted from Clayton Co Animal Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued to adopting families at the time of adoption. Rescues please have copy of Dept. of Aug. license and permission form if you are sending someone other than the license holder, also picture I.D. <span style="color: #CC0000">All animals posted are at risk to be euthanized at any time due to overcrowding under severe circumstances. All animals are considered urgent after their available date has passed.</span> Please call or come in....Thank you..... 

Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
Jonesboro, GA 
770-477-3684*


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

and I though I was bad at taking pictures!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Well the pf picture shows his face. He's very handsome, and another one that looks young.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is the handsome boy's face. It says his name is THOR.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

What a face! He obviously just wants to be loved.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet face he has!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a sweet boy!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, he's adorable.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Will not last long here..bumpi


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

he is a baby so sweet. he needs help please.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

this is original thread

this dog was dumped by a police officer who didn;t want to pay the fine for the dog running loose.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"there's a GSD at clayton - did you see him? his name is thor - shelter said he's beautiful boy & very nice but needs training in the manners department. his owner, a police officer, dumped him after he was told he'd have to pay a fine cuz the dog was picked up for running loose. he got ticked off & left him there. nice, huh? if you could post him on the german shep board, that would be great."


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Doesn't this clown have to answer to his boss? Doesn't anyone question where the dog is? I don't understand.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Maybe it was his personal dog not a department dog.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Probably just his personal dog


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

He still is an ass


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

No argument from me on that.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RenomanMaybe it was his personal dog not a department dog.


If I was the shelter director, I'd call the owner's boss anyway and point out the action of this police officer is reflecting badly on the department.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Not disagreeing with you. 

As much as an officer's private life does reflect on his public status,
each department can draw the line in different places as they see fit. So, I'm not sure how much of an impact that phone call would have, if any.

Like I said, not disagreeing with you, just wondering aloud if it would change anything.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't bother...

remember Hannah the brave?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: myamomDon't bother...
> 
> remember Hannah the brave?


???


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

There is a transport coming up the NE next weekend. nickoftimerescue.org

They can help with pulling from this shelter also.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

She was an emaciated pregnant GSD turned in by a police officer...nothing could be done in pursuing it...they "closed ranks"...


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I emailed Lee about him for her transport if she has time.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Tomorrow is the last day for this dog. Is he safe?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I have not heard from Lee nor did the shelter answer and he is NOT safe.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Last day today. Dr. Death comes tomorrow.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He needs help!!!


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

so sad....


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone working on this poor boy?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I am working on him.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Lee just e-mailed me that he is being picked up on Tuesday.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

YippEEE keep us posted.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Tess!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Keep your fingers crossed and your hands folded. I never count on it until I get my call.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

He is in the van and headed to the vet - and apparently has a friend with him. 3 yo sable also.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------

